
Show HN: Productivity / Goal Management Tool - arikr
https://complice.co/
======
arikr
Not mine, just think it looks neat.

~~~
gus_massa
If it's not yours please remove the "Show HN" from the title. From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

> _What to Submit_

> _Show HN is for something you 've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread._

If it's yours, don't try to hide it, because it's usually easy to spot. It's
ok to submit your stuff, but don't submit too much.

~~~
arikr
> If it's yours, don't try to hide it, because it's usually easy to spot. It's
> ok to submit your stuff, but don't submit too much.

Not mine.

